# Poor Radio Rreception/DSP



## 3Valkirie (Nov 21, 2003)

I recently experienced the joy of replacing the DSP amp/equalizer thingie in my `97 528i, and the radio reception has been crappy ever since (some days better than others). At the risk of giving away my age, is there such a thing as antenna 'trim' on these beasties (& if so, where do I adjust it?)? The reception was quite good before the thing ate itself (& the battery).

I agree with the overall opinion tha BMW has little real appreciaion for real 'audiophiles". but budget dictates that I live with what I've got, so I need a fix, not a replaccement.. TIA, M2


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

The antenna connections in the front (behind the head unit) and back (C-pillar) are notoriously finicky and frequently come loose. That's where I would focus my time and energy.


Bill


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

BTW, you don't really own a '96 238, do you?

 


Bill


----------



## 3Valkirie (Nov 21, 2003)

:yikes: Nope, just a fumble-fingered typist . . .

Thanks for the hint, I'll see if it's loose or sumpin'


----------

